# Piedra Logs



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Dana, thanks for the warning. Similar situation on Marsh Creek this year.


----------



## kelly (Dec 13, 2003)

So, other than lone pine, everything else good to go?


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

flow jumped today so who knows what got rearranged.


----------



## yakr (Apr 30, 2010)

We ran it again today and the log is still in place. It is too difficult to get to, so hopefully higher water will move it down to a safer place. Here is another picture from Saturday from above the log. 

The logging crew that went through did an awesome job of getting rid of every major strainer in the river with the exception of lone pine. Thanks again for all of the hard work you guys put in this weekend.

With all of the cutting, there will be a lot of wood moving this week so make sure to scout every horizon line, but everything was good to go today.


----------



## yakr (Apr 30, 2010)

Forgot to add the picture. I'm guessing flow was over 1000 today, so things will be shifting a lot as it keeps climbing.


----------



## tallboy (Apr 20, 2006)

Is the road open to the lower Putin yet?


----------



## yakr (Apr 30, 2010)

Nope.


----------

